
Ask HN: What's the best way to put a short stint on a resume? - throwaway_seven
I recently left a DS job at a big tech company to join a very early startup that hasn&#x27;t worked out. In general, I&#x27;m not having too much trouble getting into conversations with interesting companies through introductions (founders of the startup are being really helpful too), but there&#x27;s a few places that I&#x27;m interested in and haven&#x27;t been able to get an intro.<p>I spent less than 2 months at this startup (I knew it was risky), should I even list it on my resume?<p>I&#x27;ve left the big tech job as my most recent role on LinkedIn because it&#x27;s been effective for generating inbound and the people I&#x27;ve talked to so far haven&#x27;t had any issues with the above explanation.
======
ziddoap
If it is less than the probationary period, I would not put it on my resume
unless you learned ( _and_ can demonstrate) some incredible value that you
gained in that short period of time.

No one is going to blink at a 2-month gap in between jobs.

~~~
the_watcher
It wasn't a probationary period, the startup is undergoing a major pivot and
is down to just the founders.

~~~
ziddoap
Sorry, my mistake - I meant it as standard probationary period (i.e. 3-6
months). I used it as a unit of time, which admittedly wasn't clear.

